# Knee pads for hot weather?



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

Any recommendations for knee pads for hot weather? I don't want shin guard combo, just knee pads. Should be for hot weather, easy to wash and good for pedaling.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

G-Form


----------



## OnAnySunday (Jul 14, 2011)

markymark said:


> G-Form


^^+1 G-Form


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry, reading fail on my part. Please ignore


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I have not known anyone to get over heated in these TLD guards. We also have 4 new knee pad models launching in feb 2014, one of them being very all mountain specific, that will compete with these pads https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5261-02 Mesh fabric, moisture wicking materials, perforated foam pad inside is cooler than a sheet of solid xmaterial.


----------



## JunkBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

markymark said:


> G-Form


+2 with G-Form


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

Just ordered the G-Form pads. I'll let you know how they work. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

Got my pads yesterday and went riding today. I completely forgot that I was wearing them until I got home. They do exactly what promised! Light, easy to pedal and not hot.

I read from somewhere that you should go for bigger size than the size chart suggests. I was just between M and L and ordered L. They are just the right size. If they were any smaller they wouldn't fit so I don't quite know what they were thinking with that size chart. I could probably wear XL as well.

Thanks again for recommending them. I can't wait to crash my bike now..


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought to write few comments here now that I have been using pads for a couple of months. I still haven't crashed properly so I can't really tell if they work.. but the pads are still great to wear not hot at all and you barely notice wearing them. I often come back from a ride, wash my bike, do some situps and realize that I'm still wearing my knee pads.

The thread that is used to attach the actual padding to the sleeve that goes over your knees has now started to come off in couple of places. It is still not a problem but I'd think I will have to get a needle and some thread to fix this at some point.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought 661 elbow and knee pads, anyone have any thought/experience?


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the new [this years ] 661 and they are very comfortable. They have elastic at the top of the pad only, the bottom floats which allows the pad to move slightly at the bottom and keeps the pad from chafing. I have had knee operations so comfort is a big deal for me.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

Anybody try the new RaceFace pads? I have the G-form, not cool enough for Texas summer. Need something that breathes better.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not a hijack just a question, what are the preferences, built in or separate knee pads?


----------



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

G form.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a couple of pairs of G-Forms..and I like em..but they really need to do something about the stitching..it starts to come out after a while...they are great for XC tho.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

i wore my 661's last weekend, more just to get a feel for them - and I was pleasently surprised at how comfortable they were. Only complaint was that the knee pds were a little tighter than I would ahve liked.....but perhaps if they were looser, they'd flop around......


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

I have no experience in other pads but in my opinion G-Forms do breathe enough. When I take them off after a ride I don't feel like wow, that's better.. and the weather here is minimum +32 C (90F) every day of the year with high humidity.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

We ride in the Sonora desert. We (my wife and I (We ride a FS tandem)) have been wearing 661 pads since September last. Very happy with them, with many crashes to prove their effectiveness. We ride in rocky desert where every crash involves landing on rocks. Only injuries have been to those areas not covered by the pads. 104 degrees yesterday. Wish I didn't have to wear anything, but don't notice them anymore. They DO stink to high heaven so I guess I'm sweating 

ps
Wife just changed to "The Shadow Conspiracy" knees 4 weeks ago. She wears them upside down and finds them more comfortable (more comfortable than the 661s AND more comfortable than wearing the right way up)


----------

